# Took a Pulmonary Function Test 3 weeks after I quit smoking.



## Alex (14/6/15)

Copied from Reddit

Took a Pulmonary Function Test 3 weeks after I quit smoking. (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 2 hours ago by pqgbd

I passed the basic requirements and did much better than a friend(long time smoker) who was with me. I generally smoked twice as many cigarettes as my friend did.

My friend was very impressed and is seriously looking at vaping now. Really excited for that!

I really think my iStick might have saved me from shortening my life even more! 

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ok_a_pulmonary_function_test_3_weeks_after_i/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (14/6/15)

Mine have dramatically improved.

I still have a toddler, which means a whole lot of horseplay - and nowadays I don't feel like death after 5 minutes of chasing her around. When I smoked, it was terrible how little "exercise" I could handle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------

